# Undecided on which Breeder to contact



## sandra903 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
I've been researching for over a year regarding getting a new puppy to add to our family. I think I've narrowed it down to 3 breeders;

Always Maltese

Divinity Maltese

Dolce Maltese

I leaning towards contacting Always Maltese as the picture of the maltese on their website is adorable. I wanted to know if any members here had any puppies from these breeders (wanted to see more puppy pictures). I would really appreciate your opionins.

Regards,
Sandra


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (sandra903 @ Mar 9 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742118


> Hi,
> I've been researching for over a year regarding getting a new puppy to add to our family. I think I've narrowed it down to 3 breeders;
> 
> Always Maltese
> ...


My Catcher is from Always and I had a really great experience with them. Almost five years' ago when I got him I wasn't aware that a breeder should be involved in showing and be breeding primarily to improve the breed. When I got Catcher, I don't believe they were showing at all, although his father and most of the dogs on his father's side are champions. I visited their site fairly recently and it looks like they are getting more involved in showing and are working with Debbie Cleckley, who is a respected breeder.

Oh, welcome to SM!! :Welcome 1:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (sandra903 @ Mar 9 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742118


> Hi,
> I've been researching for over a year regarding getting a new puppy to add to our family. I think I've narrowed it down to 3 breeders;
> 
> Always Maltese
> ...


I have a Dolce Maltese.....and we love Sandy. she is an awesome breeder with beautiful dogs. I will send some photos of my "Bella". She has gorgeous dogs and stands behind them. Tell her Elizabeth Mills sent you......here are some photos.......best of luck!!!!!
please feel free to contact me with any questions


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Great breeders!
Many people on SM have wonderful and gorgeous dogs from Claudia at Divinity!!!
I know someone here on SM has a puppy from Dolce Maltese and she is beautiful!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I recommend contacting more than one breeder. As great as any breeder may be, its important that you connect well with them and that's part personality.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

My Tiffany is from Claudia- Divinity Maltese and she is just a doll. We actually got her as an adult (2 1/2 years old) and I can't say enough about how great she is. She totally adapted to our family and Claudia is fantastic. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Dolce pups on her site are look really cute. It shows their pedigrees and parents pics too.


----------



## sandra903 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. This is such a big decision to make and i just want to be sure that I do the right thing.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

You have a wonderful list there! I love the look of Divinity Maltese..but all your choices are great! Can't go wrong...Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## machomaltese (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (sandra903 @ Mar 9 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742118


> Hi,
> I've been researching for over a year regarding getting a new puppy to add to our family. I think I've narrowed it down to 3 breeders;
> 
> Always Maltese
> ...


You know, I got my pup from Milove Maltes in Columbia, SC. My dog is the greatest I have ever had. Came to me in good health, and well socialized. He travels every where I go, on my bike, in my car, teaches Sunday school to a lot of incarcerated kids. The best pup I have ever owned. I have had a german shep, a timber wolf, and now this Malt in my adult life, and this is the best of all. I believe he was from the Villa Malta kennel originally. Dotty is great.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (machomaltese @ May 19 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778605


> QUOTE (sandra903 @ Mar 9 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742118





> Hi,
> I've been researching for over a year regarding getting a new puppy to add to our family. I think I've narrowed it down to 3 breeders;
> 
> Always Maltese
> ...


You know, I got my pup from Milove Maltes in Columbia, SC. My dog is the greatest I have ever had. Came to me in good health, and well socialized. He travels every where I go, on my bike, in my car, teaches Sunday school to a lot of incarcerated kids. The best pup I have ever owned. I have had a german shep, a timber wolf, and now this Malt in my adult life, and this is the best of all. I believe he was from the Villa Malta kennel originally. Dotty is great.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is a bit off topic but anyways, Welcome to SM! You should introduce yourself. I met the Villa Malta breeders this weekend at a dog show. THey were really nice and their malt was beautiful! 

:back2topic:


----------

